# Gas Cost vs Hunting Trips



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Quick survey:

Will the increase in gas cost affected your hunting this year?

Do you expect to hunt more? Less?

Will you drive shorter distances to hunt?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, no and no. If I'm going to spend some money, that's what it will be on. My kid can wait until winter to go to the dentist and have new school clothes. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Same with me.

Mrs Goob can have lawn sales to pay for her chemotherapy.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm going to have the wife home school the kids, and put of her kidney transplant so as to not interfere with my hunting!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes! I live in Enoch and hunt Cedar Mountain. This year I'll do more overnighters instead of coming back down every night. And peanut butter and jam sandwiches, cheap trail mix, refilled water bottles, apples from the back yard tree, and no ice!


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

I imagine gas prices are impacting scouting trips more than the actual hunting trips. I'm sure folks are venturing to their hunting spots a lot less this year.

I live in the middle of my LE elk unit and hunt deer here also, so no more than a 40 minute drive to get anywhere I'll need to go this year. But even that is a bit painful.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

You are right- it's the scouting trips that are taking a beating. I never really made a conscious decision about it but I haven't made a drive out to most of my spots since early spring. It's always "wel,l I could work on my "Honey-do" list or go scout." Normally that's a no-brainer but now I think about $60 in gas and pick up a broom. I wonder if high gas will result in a decreased rate of divorce?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Trooper said:


> You are right- it's the scouting trips that are taking a beating. I never really made a conscious decision about it but I haven't made a drive out to most of my spots since early spring. It's always "wel,l I could work on my "Honey-do" list or go scout." Normally that's a no-brainer but now I think about $60 in gas and pick up a broom. I wonder if high gas will result in a decreased rate of divorce?


And an increase in the human birth rate?


----------

